# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n liikennöintisopimus 26.4.2012 - 25.4.2019

## kuukanko

Turun joukkoliikennelautakunnassa on ensi viikolla käsiteltävänä Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n liikennöintisopimuksen tarkistaminen linjojen 4 ja 40 liikennöinnin siirtyessä TuKL:lle.

Liitteenä on mm. uusien autojen hankintasuunnitelma:



> Tukl hankkii vuoden 2012 kevääseen mennessä (26.4.2012 alkava liikennöinti)
> -3 kpl uusia telibusseja
> -2 kpl käytettyjä tai uusia telibusseja
> -3 kpl kaksiakselisia käytettyjä tai uusia busseja (3 lastenvaunupaikkaa + avattavat ikkunat)
> 
> Vuoden 2013 keväällä 2 kpl uusia telibusseja
> Vuoden 2014 keväällä 2 kpl uusia telibusseja, kuitenkin niin, että ko. bussit hankitaan aikaisemmin mikäli linjojen 4 ja 50-54 yhdistäminen toteutuu ennen kevättä 2014.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eikö tästä saisi mitään Turkulaista valitusta tehtyä?  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n kilpailutuksen kolmen käytetyn matalalattiabussin hankkimiseksi voitti GD-Bus Oy 385 000 euron hinnalla (jälki-ilmoitus).

Onkohan bussit todella käytettyjä vai saisiko tuolla hinnalla kokonaan uudet Golden Dragonit?

----------


## 034

Minun henk.koht mielipiteeni dragoneista on vastustava. Suuret desibelit ulkona ja auton taka-osassa. Vaihteet eivät meinaa mennä päälle ja jne. Auto keikkuu vasemmalta oikealle seisoessaan pysäkillä..

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeus on 16.1.2012 ratkaissut tähän liikennöintisopimukseen liittyvää uuskalustohankintaa koskevan valituksen. Markkinaoikeuden päätös

Päätöksen mukaan TuKL saa ostaa vuosina 2012 - 2014 yhteensä 8 matalalattiaista kolmeakselista bussia Oy Scan-Auto Ab:ltä (nykyisin Scania Suomi Oy). Busseista 4 tulee vuonna 2012.

Markkinaoikeuteen valituksen tehneen GD Bus Oy:n vastaselityksestä ja ratkaisun perusteluista ilmenee, että 8 kpl GD Busin XML6155:iä olisi ollut hinnaltaan yli 280 000 euroa halvempi eli yli 35000 /bussi. Kun telibussin hinta "perinteisillä toimittajilla" on jossakin välillä 250 000 - 300 000, niin prosenteissa GD Bus olisi siis reilut 10% halvempi.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Hyvää ja halpaa ei ole olemassakaan. Oma arvaus on, että nuo 3 käytettyä on Anderssonin Scaloja - tuo GD nimen käyttö tuossa hämää.

----------


## 034

Koskas näitä käytettyjä pitäisi ilmestyä ajoon?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Malta vielä hetki...

----------


## kuukanko

Huomenna Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunta käsittelee TuKL:n liikennöintisopimuksen jatkamista 30.9.2023 asti + 3 vuoden optio. Sopimuksen jatkaminen liittyy linjan 1 siirtymiseen TuKL:lle.

Linjan 1 siirtyminen TuKL:lle lisäisi aluksi TuKL:n liikennettä ja vasta vuonna 2019 osa nykyisistä TuKL:n linjoista siirtyisi kilpailutetuiksi niin, että TuKL:n vuotuinen ajokilometrimäärä palautuisi sopimuksen perustasolle. Perusteena ajokilometrimäärän palauttamiselle vasta vuonna 2019 on, että TuKL:lla on nyt hankittuna kalusto, jolla se voi liikennöidä vuoteen 2019 asti. Linjalle 1 tosin tarvitaan sähköbussien lisäksi sekä telibusseja ruuhkavuoroihin että aluksi väliaikaiskalustoa (koska kaikki sähköbussit eivät tule ajoon vielä linjan siirtyessä TuKL:lle 1.10.2016), joten TuKL hankkinee joka tapauksessa käytettyä kalustoa niitä varten. Kalustoargumentti ei siis yksinään ole kovin hyvä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Todella ongelmallinen tilanne kuljettajien suhteen. Linja 1 siirretään tosta vaan, tosiasiassa mitään syytä tai tarvetta siihen ei olisi ollut. 99, 88, 80 ja 83 linjoilta jääneille kuljettajille ei välttämättä ole työtä tarjolla, kun kyseiset linjat voittanut yritys voi käyttää 1-linjalta vapautuvia kuljettjia. Eli jos ykkösen suhteen ei olisi nyt sooloiltu, olisi Lonkasopimus todennäköisesti toiminut niin kuin pitäisi. Erikoista sekin, että kilpailutuksien ajankohtaan voi vaikuttaa Turun Kaupunkiliikenteen kalusto tilanne, yksityisen puolen kalustohankinnat ei ole koskaan vaikuttaneet vastaavalla tavalla!

----------


## jltku

> Todella ongelmallinen tilanne kuljettajien suhteen. Linja 1 siirretään tosta vaan, tosiasiassa mitään syytä tai tarvetta siihen ei olisi ollut. 99, 88, 80 ja 83 linjoilta jääneille kuljettajille ei välttämättä ole työtä tarjolla, kun kyseiset linjat voittanut yritys voi käyttää 1-linjalta vapautuvia kuljettjia. Eli jos ykkösen suhteen ei olisi nyt sooloiltu, olisi Lonkasopimus todennäköisesti toiminut niin kuin pitäisi.


Vaikka tässä ei Lonka-sopimus toimisikaan, niin eiköhän Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy tule tarvitsemaan uusia kuljettajia linjan 1 liikenteen siirryttyä sille. Ja vaikka linjalle 1 onkin TuKL:lle tulossa sähköbusseja, tarvitaan kuljettajia niitä ajamaan. Toisaalta periaatteessa kyllä Lonka-sopimuksen pitäisi toimia linjojen 80, 83, 88 ja 99 hävinneen liikennöitsijän työtä vaille jäävien kuljettajien osalta, sillä eihän voittanut yritys aja linjaa 1. Nuo linjathan voitti V-S Bussipalvelut Oy, joka liikennöi linjoja 14, 15, 72, P1, P2 ja P3. Mutta Turussa toki tiedetään, ketkä ovat V-S Bussipalvelut Oy:n taustalla...

----------

